# RIP Reg Presley...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

...lead singer of The Troggs. Remember?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Groovy, I mean R.I.P. Reg.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear of Reg Presley's passing! Reg Presley is pictured here on the right.









I've included two of the more obscure Troggs songs which I have deemed to be of superior quality.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That's a shame. Sadly we are now at the time where more musicians from the 60s are going to pass away from illness/natural causes in their 60s/70s rather than prematurely through misadventure. I looked at The Troggs discography and they had more UK hits than I realised. I have fond memories of the b-side to their 'With A Girl Like You' single - it was a track called 'I Want You', essentially a redux of 'Wild Thing' but slower and far heavier. MC5 covered it on their legendary 'Kick Out The Jams' album. Original drummer Ronnie Bond died way back in 1992.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here 'tis!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for that, M - if only Wild Thing had a guitar solo instead of from that lame-sounding ocarina!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A tribute from The Guardian.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/feb/05/from-rocks-backpages-troggs-reg-presley


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Wild Thing was the first and one of the few songs throughout my childhood i used to burst out singing in public.

RIP


----------

